# اهم المراجع في العالم في علم الإخلاء وتنظيم الحشود



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (2 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أرفق إليكم أحد أهم المراجع في العالم لمؤلف روسي في علم إخلاء المباني 
لكل المهتمين بالموضوع 
http://www.fireevacuation.ru/en_books.php

أنزل إلى أسفل الصفحة لتحميل نسخة الكتاب باللغة الانكليزية 

اتمنى ان تستفيدو من الكتاب


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 ديسمبر 2011)

هل تقصد النسخة الانكليزية
حيث أني لم اجد نسخة عربية بل روسية وألمانية وإنكليزية
مع شكري وتحياتي


----------



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*نعم أخي*

نعم قصدت تحميل النسخة الأنكليزية 
هذا المرجع يحوي طريقة smfp للمؤلف وهي من افضل الطرق الموجود حاليا في العالم لشرح وحساب تدفق الأشخاص عب راللمرات والأبوااب وحساب حالة حدوث الزحام من عدمه الكتاب 
جميل جدا رغم انه قديم إلا انه مرجع معتمد من الاخصائئين في هذا المجال


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم
على الكتاب


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم
على الكتاب


----------



## jassir (7 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يجازيك بالخير اخي الكريم وينفع بعلمك
تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري


----------

